# Chugging , Vibration Nissan X Trail 2014



## shazim (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi.

I bought a Nissan X Trail 2014 Model recently and I am having a problem where the vehicle is vibrating, chugging sometimes at low speeds : 20kmph to 50kmph when accelerating.

Any suggestions on fixing this problem ?
Possible software update ?

NT 32 - 008105
TDRNRPZT32.....
MR20 1997 cc

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Downshift...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that's a helpfull comment. How is he to downshift the cvt?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

quadraria10 said:


> Wow that's a helpfull comment. How is he to downshift the cvt?


Um...pull back on the shifter?

Don't most CVT equipped vehicles at least have some sort of 'range selection' that changes the operation of the CVT from purely continuously variable transmission to more of a 'stepped variable' transmission?
The ones I've driven do, although I've never driven an X Trail.
But a quick Google shows that the X Trail CVT has a 7 step mode.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Seems that the added complexity & the reliability issues do not outweigh the benefits. These CVTs may need their own OBD.


----------



## shazim (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi.

I am confused since this should not happen to a new vehicle.

Is it a possible defect because there are no warning lights coming on.

As I said, you feel the chugging, vibrating at low speeds and only sometimes. The SUV runs sweet at 180kph.

Your feedback is appreciated since I can return the vehicle to the dealer if the issue is a genuine defect by NISSAN.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

I am confused since this should not happen to a new vehicle.
>Right. It's a factory defect or a part that failed soon after you bought it. These types of failures are
"infant mortality" mtbf - Google Search

Is it a possible defect because there are no warning lights coming on.
>Your vehicle's symptoms say "Yes." This tells you more what it is not rather than what it is.

As I said, you feel the chugging, vibrating at low speeds and only sometimes. The SUV runs sweet at 180kph.
>High engine speed, high vehicle speed, and a ~1:1 transmission ratio.
At low speed the engine speed varies as does the transmission ratio, with vehicle speed constant. 

I'd think "transmission" but it may possibly be some issue with vehicle resonances. 
If you can force the transmission to stay at one gear ratio, run some low speed tests; uphill, downhill, go over bumps, etc.

Your feedback is appreciated since I can return the vehicle to the dealer if the issue is a genuine defect by NISSAN.
". . .only sometimes"
>Figure out ahead of time what you'll do if the dealer cannot replicate your symptom.
I recommend you first try to find a way to reliably duplicate the symptom.

The dealer will not be happy to see you and he/she may "Circle the wagons."
Or he/she will be happy to see you and pull money out of you a chunk at a time for what should probably be warranty repairs. Write on the work order "No other work authorized."


----------

